# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  oatmeal or vitargo pwo durign cutting??????

## freak1

hey guys just wondering what your thoughts are on using oatmeal or vitargo pwo durign cutting??????i used vitargo during my last prep and seemed fine but some people say to use oatmeal instead.i recently talked to a nutrtiuonist and he loves vitargo pwo during cutting .thoughts????

----------


## hankdiesel

Who in the hell would ever say that oatmeal is the right carb for post workout?

----------


## freak1

during cuttin though???ive heard tht from a cpl people.myself ive always been a beleiver of fast acting carbs pwo wether cutting or bulkin to drive the nutrients.like i said i used vitargo last time and seemed fine .this is my only 2nd prep so i dnt have a lot of knowledge in nutrion just some basic knowledge

----------


## human project

I always do 60g of fast carbs (preferably destrose or

----------


## human project

I always do at least 60g of fast acting carbs (preferably dextrose or waxy maize) and at least 1/2 cup oatmeal along with 60g of whey isolate.

----------


## freak1

ya thtas what i thought .i was always used waxy maize.used my whole prep last time and seemed fine .i have recently switched to vitargo which is suppose to be much better but during this prep i was told i should just have 80 grm of oatmeal [pwo and it came from a knowledgable and repected memeber here on the forums.

----------


## hankdiesel

cutting or bulking i don't see how it can benefit you to have oatmeal pwo. Vitargo has zero sugar and is perfect. As we all know it gets in our systems quick which is why this type of carb is preferred pwo. I use it all the way up till show time just like you did. Don't switch to oatmeal.

----------


## freak1

ok sounds good hank thx alot.

----------


## human project

How many grams of carbs are you currently taking in per day?

----------


## Gaspari1255

Vitargo, Karbolic, Karbolyn, Dark Matter, Waxy Maze = All the same shit

----------


## freak1

i mysefl take in about 25o grams a day on my trsaining days 4 days wk.thn 100 gram on my off days low days and thn 600 on my reffeed day once wk day after legs.im 250 lbs

----------

